# Related Sites > SqlCredit >  error, unexpected T_STRING in

## shanehenery

Hi
I will like to add this below code to my data base but I have a string error that I cant correct be for I put it in my db can you pleas help

I cant find any thing wrong with this line but it tels me that I have a "unexpected T_STRING" error in line 11 that is the line starting with "CREATE TABLE `course` and I sagest if this one line gives me a string error the rest of the lines will give me a error to be cos it all looks the same ore wont that matter


```
<?php 
  
CREATE TABLE `course`  
( 
`cname` varchar(50) NOT NULL default", 
`cid` int(6) NOT NULL auto_increment, 
PRIMARY KEY (`cid`) 
) ENGINE=MyISAM DEFAULT CHARSET=latin1; 
  
  
CREATE TABLE `course_student`( 
`sno` int(6) NOT NULL default '0', 
`cid` int(6) NOT NULL default '0', 
`year` int(4) NOT NULL default '0' 
) ENGINE=MyISAM DEFAULT CHARSET=latin1; 
  
  
CREATE TABLE `student`( 
`sno` int(6) NOT NULL auto_increment, 
`sname` varchar(40) NOT NULL default", 
`init` varchar(5) NOT NULL default", 
`fname` varchar(40) NOT NULL default", 
`title` varchar(4) NOT NULL default", 
`msname` varchar(40) NOT NULL default", 
`dob` varchar(8) NOT NULL default", 
`sex` char(2) NOT NULL default", 
`lang` varchar(10) NOT NULL default", 
`idno` varchar(13) NOT NULL default", 
`telh` varchar(12) NOT NULL default", 
`telw` varchar(12) NOT NULL default", 
`cel` varchar(12) NOT NULL default", 
`fax` varchar(12) NOT NULL default", 
`email` varchar(40) NOT NULL default", 
`address` tinytext NOT NULL, 
PRIMARY KEY (`sno`) 
) ENGINE=MyISAM DEFAULT CHARSET=latin1; 
  
?>
```

Thanks

----------

